# landscape drawing



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Anyone on here that does any landscape designing?

I'm just looking for someone that can draw up my 10acre lot with the house and driveway. I don't necessarily need a full landscape plan - although I'd also take recommendations there too. Mainly just looking for a blank canvas drawing that I can mess around with. I have access to plotters to print them out, if necessary.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Candace Schaible at the Extension Service runs a private business doing landscape design. She's affordable. I'd imagine she could go simpler than her normal landscaping process given you are after 10 acres. We used her last year.

Sadly I can't remember her business name at the moment but I can get it pretty easily if interested.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I can look her up on the website. thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

PBH said:


> Anyone on here that does any landscape designing?
> 
> I'm just looking for someone that can draw up my 10acre lot with the house and driveway. I don't necessarily need a full landscape plan - although I'd also take recommendations there too. Mainly just looking for a blank canvas drawing that I can mess around with. I have access to plotters to print them out, if necessary.


Send me a PM with a few more details. I do civil design and have a landscape architect on staff. A blank canvas that you're talking about is pretty simple.


----------



## eleuteriahunt (6 mo ago)

If you plan to choose a good landscape design, try to look online for reviews. Also, I don't suggest you pick the company that provides multiple kinds of work for their customers. From my experience, the best landscape companies focus only on design and landscaping. When trying to make changes in my house design and landscape, I had a hard time with multiple construction companies before I found these guys https://jscustomlandscaping.com. You can approach them at least for consultation. I'm sure they will at least suggest you a sold landscape company in your area. They have 24/7 customer support, so it will be no problem to reach them.


----------

